# BBS style 5's on GTO



## Alireza (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing 17' bbs 5's for my GTO. I am planning on lowering it so 17 should be good enough. Any inputs? pics.. etc.


----------



## Ol' Yeller (Mar 4, 2010)

Go 18s. 17s are too small for these big cars IMO.


----------

